# xterra/x-trail



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Can someone answer this?

Is the Xterra the US version of the X-Trail, or is it a totally different beast, because I keep seeing conflicting reports - some saying Xterra(X-Trail) and yet I have seen pics of the Xterra with leaf spring suspension - what is going on
?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

As far as I can see bot vehicles are totally different in pretty much everything. Here in Canada the XTrail is not even similar to the XTerra. But I wonder if some parts or accessories are exchangeable.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Totally different cars, with the Xterra being larger in size than the exy. I don't think any accessories are interchangeable at all, apart from the globes LOL


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

oh well - another brilliant idea killed at birth !!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> oh well - another brilliant idea killed at birth !!!


Sorry to break your heart mate LOL


----------

